# Sapphire Hd 2600 XT not activating monitor



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi,

I have recently bought a sapphire hd 2600 xt and fitted the card. When i try to boot the machine it starts but does not activate the monitor. The monitor will not turn on because its not getting a signal.

I have taken the card round to a friends house and the card works on his machine.

I have tried to take the power out of the hard drive, cd drives and just power the cpu, card and motherboard with no success.

The card is AGP and my motherboard supports AGP

It would be great if i could get some advice before i try to sell the card.


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

If i can't fix the issue with this graphics card then i really need to upgrade my current radeon 9800 128mb with a better card. The problem is i'm afraid that if i buy a new card it will have the same problem.

The motherboard i have is quite old ECS RS400-A and i'm just wondering can a graphics card out date the motherboard which makes it incompatible.


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would really appreciate some advice on this because i'm completely stumped!


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Still haven't found a solution would really appreciate some advice.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

What power supply are you running? Try out your friend's PSU on your computer and see if it works. It's possible the 2600XT isn't getting enough power.


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm using a JEANTECH 400watt power supply


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

make sure if the card needs a power plug make sure its plugged in, if theres no sockets left goto newegg.com look for a molex power splitter, try reffitting the card because ive experienced both problems, we were wondering why nothing came up, wasnt in properly, wondering why it wouldn't boot into windows, not enough power. to thoughts


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have used the power adapter and without the power adapter with no luck. I am connecting the power supply into the card but maybe the power supply just aint powerful enough. The problem is i don't fancy buying a new power supply and to find out it was another problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

jeantech are not a recommended psu
min requirements on the 12v+ line from a quality psu
agp=18a
pcie=26a
the cpu and card pull most of the power on the 12v+ line disconnecting drives does not make much difference


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

What power supply would you suggest i.e make / watt to run the 2600 sapphire


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Corsair-550W-...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Would that solve the problem?


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

That one should be fine.


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

I've ordered a power supply will arrive tomorrow and lets hope it works!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

let us know how you go with it


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

new power supply and the gfx card is not displaying on the monitor. Still no signal


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone else got any ideas before i sell the card to a friend of mine. Also i'm thinking of going for the x1650 radeon 512mb a downgrade from the other graphics card, can anyone see any problems i might have with that card

Got my new power supply running 550watt corsair and my motherboard is ECS RS400-A


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you seeing the post screens and then losing the screen or are you getting no screen at all


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

no screen at all the monitor does not turn itself on with the new card 

there is nothing wrong with the monitor as thats the one im using now with my old radeon 9800


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

reset the cmos and check the bios is set to agp
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1789

My pc knowledge is very little would it be possible if you could point out where the cmos is and where i have to put it. 

A picture of my motherboard is in the link


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you will have to check your manual you cannot tell from the picture
there will be a diagram in there


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

Reset the jumpers and still the same problem.

I've ran out of ideas


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the bios is set for agp first and not pcie
you have disabled the onboard in the device manager


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

In my bios the only option that indicates AGP is PCI/AGP

The motherboard i'm using the AGP Slot runs through the PCI Express slot from what i understand.

In device manager where would the onboard card come under? 

The only devices i can see in device manager that might have something to do with it our called PCI bus, PCI standard host CPU bridge, PCI standard ISA bridge, PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge, Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator, System Board, ATI SMbus.

Would be great if you could point out if any of them sound like the onboard graphics because nothing is sticking out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

click on the + on the display adapters


----------



## hades2k4 (Apr 18, 2008)

I found the onboard gfx under system devices and turned it off. I have also updated the bios and chipset drivers and it failed once again lastnight.

Black screen monitor getting no signal


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

after turning off the onboard switch the monitor cable over to the card
bootup tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------

